# Wow! Vape Thread



## TylerD (7/11/13)

As I browse through the interweb, I come across so awesome, amazing and just ridiculous vaping pics.
Post them here!
I'll go first.
Quad coil with Kanthal ribbon wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (10/11/13)

Wow. Looks good. Butt I don't like quad coils personally. Butt talking about the arsenoll of stuff here, I must add that I have a "W" tattoo on each bum cheek and when I bend over, everyone sees WoW.
Sorry but I could not resist that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/11/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Wow. Looks good. Butt I don't like quad coils personally. Butt talking about the arsenoll of stuff here, I must add that I have a "W" tattoo on each bum cheek and when I bend over, everyone sees WoW.
> Sorry but I could not resist that.


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)




----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Wow, that will knock you!


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Think it will burn your gums of your teeth!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

How you look after vaping that thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/11/13)

one thing I'm curious about with that build. After sticking the legs through the hole, how on earth does he trim it??
I bet that is a pretty damn hot vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/12/13)

Full cotton build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (26/12/13)

Geez man. You vaping your socks?


----------



## Silver (26/12/13)

WOW, impressive!!!

What do the socks taste like? 
LOL


----------



## Tom (26/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> WOW, impressive!!!
> 
> What do the socks taste like?
> LOL


cheese flavour


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/12/13)

eeeeew

Reactions: Like 1


----------

